# Resources > Education Center >  >  wilds

## Demerzel

-breaks ice-

they do this over at ld4all. i joined over there too  :tongue2:  I was doing WILDs. Just by looking, I'd say the WILD Tutorial here needs rewritten, because there's always questions being asked about it, what it means, what's this, what's that etc. etc.

So erm will i try something like that?

-mark

----------


## icedawg

if you'd like to amend the current WILD tutorial that's fine.

----------


## Demerzel

well, more clean it up, then possibly amend it.

totally not finished. but k.

======

The following is a very difficult technique to master that should be practiced when youre good and ready.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wake-Initiated Lucid Dream (WILD)
Created by: The Lucidity Institute

This technique is by far more difficult and may take some time and patience. The goal of this is to stay conscious while your body falls asleep.

1. Fall asleep for 5-6 hours before attempting. You should also stay up for about 30-60 minutes. Find a comfortable place and relax.

2. Now close your eyes and think to yourself, "I will lucid dream. I will move from waking to lucidity." Concentrate on your breathing. (Try not to let your mind wonder from this point on; but remember too much obsession towards the WILD success may prove uneventful.)

3. What you might see is random flashing and streaks of color. This is called hynogogic or hypnopompic imagery. Look carefully at this. This is all the beginning of the your brains imagery. You need to watch this imagery but do not focus hard, your vision needs to be relaxed, your eyelids should gently be closed not forced shut. Some solid objects and scenes should appear.

4. If your thoughts become to abstract and you think you are at risk of loosing that concentration, Think logical. A way to keep the mind active is to and to bring on the hypnogogic images is to imagine doing something that involves imagery, audible and tactile sensations (such as riding a bike, remember to scence anything such as the feel of the handlebars and the wind the sound of birds, etc.)

5. With time may you notice mild vibrations and that your body becomes paralyzed. At that point will you notice that you no longer have any problem concentrating, everything becomes clear, stop concentrating on your breathing and just be aware of your surroundings. Some time later will you begin to experience second vibrations. If you begin to loose consciousness, start paying attention to any light in your vision or any internal sound.

6. This stage either happens or it doesnt. Dream images will start to form. You can go with these images and enter a Lucid Dream. This takes a lot of hard work but it is well worth the effort. (see the FAQ for more information on slipping into the dream)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Troubles with WILD*

The main problem when attempting to WILD is remaining conscious until your dream starts. The goal is to be awake enough to enter a WILD while not being to awake to relax. Caffeine is a good way to find the right place for you to enter a wild. You must experiment however to find out what is best for you. Coke, Coffee, Tea, and Chocolate are good things to try. I personally find a chocolate bar and a coke a hour or so before to work nicely.

Also be sure your mind is locked on to the dream world and dont let it wonder. If it does just return to your original thoughts. You should find a WILD to be a very fun adventure and if you do it right a really awesome lucid experience.

There is much more that can be learned about this technique by visiting the link below and joining one of the WILD related sites.

Good Luck And Have Fun!

Small WILD FAQ -

Q: I have an itch but Im just getting into it! Should I scratch it?
A: Scratch away. Just dont think about it and return where you left off. You will be back in business in no time. Just pay no mind to it and youll do fine.

Q: How long do you lie there on average?
A: The time completely depends upon the person; for me it took a good half hour or so. Dont get discouraged if you cant get deeper into it this may simply mean youre too awake to initiate the later stages of WILD or have a distracted mind on recent issues.

Q: How do I best slip into the dream? (Stages 5-6)
A: There are many ways of doing this and is without a doubt one of the most delicate stages of attempting a WILD, It is the factor between failing and success. Once you become paralyzed it is important to stay focused, have a clear logical mind, but not to get excited. Relax and be where ever you are (such as seeing colors instead of images be where the colors are) the goal is to Step into the dream. As I said there is no one-way of doing this, you need to experiment from just what Ive told you and formulate the best method possible. Its all about patience.

Q: Once close or inside the dream it doesnt look that vivid. How can I make it more realistic?
A: While normally WILDs should be some of the most intense dreams, simply spinning or concentration on an object should fix things up. Concentrating is also the key to initiating a WILD.

Note: If there are still many questions unasked PM me and Ill add them to the tutorial ASAP.

Dont give up the reward for a successful WILD is well worth all the time invested. Trust me!  ::D: 

-Gestalt Alteration.

(Note: Most of the information and more were taken from the sites listed here)

----------

